# TT Over



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

As I recently posted, my TT was scheduled for 11/27. As the date neared my trepidation levels were rising.

So on the appointed morning around 6:30 AM, I arrived at the hospital. Was quickly handled through the signing of a few papers, and then wisked up to the pre-surgery area. There I changed to a hospital gown, had an IV inserted, and met with 2 anesthesiologists who were very familiar with me and my heart background, knew about my pacemaker and had a plan for it. Then the Doc arrived, drew an incision line across my neck, answered a few questions. One question I asked was if he had some alternative positions for laying my neck while still efficiently doing the operation, since I have a cervical issues. He said he would take a look at the possibility when he had a better look at what he was facing inside. Not long later I was breathing some in and I was out.

I awoke in recovery 3 hours later. They were asking me what level was my pain. I'm not good at the 1-10 thing, and don't remember what I said, but they had soon given me an IV injection and a pill, which was tough to swallow. I was also quite hot, so they removed the covers, put a cold wet rag on my forehead. That's one of the things I remember best about recovery, how good that coolness felt.

It wasn't long before I began to be much more aware of my body and my surroundings. First of all, I noticed the back of my neck, the cervical area, did not hurt at all. About the only pain I was feeling was some slight pain on swallowing. The nurse asked if I would like to see my incision in a mirror. I replied yes, so she held up a small mirror and I took a look. MAN, was I thrilled. I had seen a picture on the internet where the scar was nearly ear to ear. Mine was fairly small I though, under 2 inches I would say, and was positioned in a fold of skin so it looked rather good I thought.

A couple of hours go by, and by this time I'm feeling really good to tell you the truth. Maybe the drugs had kicked in or something, but I think a part of it was just elation that everything turned about much better than expected by me. I had expected the worst, and here I was in the recovery room chatting with all the nurses. No heart issues, nothing except a littlle pain when I swallowed, nothing at all intolerable.

Then they wheel my up to my room. I was a little dizzy being helped over to my bed, but after positioned felt good. Had some dinner a couple of hours later...I went pretty conservative, had oatmeal, toast, raspberry sherbet, and took a chance on a chocolate chip cookie. They all went down well, and were all delicious.

Later on in the evening, I briefly felt some mild nausea, which went away. I came off the pain meds so my pain level increased every so slightly. I took some tylenol for it. I didn't sleep much at all...not unusual for me in the hospital. They kept sticking me doing Calcium tests, which much to my surprise were normal, no problem, and trending in the right direction as well. They did the total calcium and the ionized calcium tests.

The following morning, yesterday, a couple of the docs assistants came by, talked to me briefly, told me it all went well, that they had taken no lymph nodes. Evidently they thought the thyroid looked "good", but we'll wait for the test results to come back. I've got my fingers crossed.

They discharged soon after. I was out of there about 24 hours after I had entered. I walked down, got my new synthroid and some calcium supplements. They have me on 175mg of Synthroid, and on 2500mg Calcium 3X a day for a week, and then scaling down from there. I was already on Vitamin D, but they increased that to 3000IU per day.

After I got home I slept all afternoon. My granddaughter and grandson both visited, both suprised that I was not in bed, and in a good mood.

This morning, after a full night sleep, I feel even better if that is possible. Maybe it was the synthroid I started taking yesterday. Or maybe it's just the relief that it's all over now, until the pathology comes back. I'm supposed to see the Doc in about 2 weeks.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow I must say your post has made me feel a little better about my upcoming surgery! I am still very nervous but I will get through it. So glad your doing so well and hope everything keeps going in that direction! keep us posted. Blessings!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The relief is the best part.  I'm glad things went so well.

I was terribly hot when I woke up too. I attribute that to the thyroid dumping process...I could be wrong, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Rosario (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you for your post. I have surgery next week and it's helpful to hear this experience. I hope you continue your quick recovery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> on 2500mg Calcium 3X a day for a week, and then scaling down from there. I was already on Vitamin D, but they increased that to 3000IU per day.


You might want to clarify how many parathyroid's were left. Yaking extra magnesium will help with constipation.

How much calcium were you taking prior to your TT?


----------



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> You might want to clarify how many parathyroid's were left. Yaking extra magnesium will help with constipation.
> 
> How much calcium were you taking prior to your TT?


They told me that all that was taken out was the thyroid. No parathyroid or lymph glands. Like I said, I haven't talked directly to the doc so I don't know for sure if anything unusual happened.

I wasn't on any calcium prior to the TT. Several months back they decided I was low on vitamin D. So they started me on 50,000IU per week. That was for about 8 weeks. Then they put me on 2,000 IU per day maintenance dose. Following the TT they immediately started testing the calcium. I believe that was done 3 times in the 24 hours I was there. When I left, they put me on 2500 mg of calcium 3X per day, scaling down weekly. They raised the Vit D. to 3,000 IU per day.

They were giving me a stool softener, which has helped.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kcjim said:


> As I recently posted, my TT was scheduled for 11/27. As the date neared my trepidation levels were rising.
> 
> So on the appointed morning around 6:30 AM, I arrived at the hospital. Was quickly handled through the signing of a few papers, and then wisked up to the pre-surgery area. There I changed to a hospital gown, had an IV inserted, and met with 2 anesthesiologists who were very familiar with me and my heart background, knew about my pacemaker and had a plan for it. Then the Doc arrived, drew an incision line across my neck, answered a few questions. One question I asked was if he had some alternative positions for laying my neck while still efficiently doing the operation, since I have a cervical issues. He said he would take a look at the possibility when he had a better look at what he was facing inside. Not long later I was breathing some in and I was out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your very awesome experience! This has to help many readers who are very frightened.

This is wonderful and do take it easy now and follow doctor's orders!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear your surgery went well!!! Thanks for letting us know. :hugs:


----------

